# Timberland Owners ?



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Just wondered if there were any other members with a Timberland van ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The response is deafening Jim! That's a No from me!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> The response is deafening Jim! That's a No from me!


yeah.. guess I'm alone .. Billy no-mates 😭


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We'll talk with you Jim...never fear


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim, nice to hear from you again, hope you're all well.

Don Madge used to have a Timberland, he's recently back on here again, he might be able to give you a few pointers.

Pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Jim, nice to hear from you again, hope you're all well.
> 
> Don Madge used to have a Timberland, he's recently back on here again, he might be able to give you a few pointers.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete, nice to hear form you also 

I first saw Don's van years ago and when I was looking to buy, I read his review I decided to look for one ..

No real problems it was just to swap experiences and quirks with the van

Not many about, Timberland went into liquidation in 2015 , so only in production for around 15 years, so perhaps only a few hundred produced...
I think in their quest to produce the best luxury campervan they priced themselves out of the market...

It is a lovely van, no expense was spared and hopefully will serve us well until we finally give up travelling..


----------

